# Cigars without the wrapper



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I know it's been widely stated that there are no stupid questions on these forums, but I'm gonna try:

What'd happen if you smoked a cigar without the wrapper? Would it just turn to a pile of ash in your hand?

The reason I ask is that I've got a cigar coming undone (Diesel Unlimited, FWIW). The wrapper is peeling from the 'bundle' underneath. Sure, I could perhaps save it with some pectin, but I'm almost most interested in deconstructing the whole thing.

The stogie is not dried out by any means, I just didn't notice the peeling by the head when it was delivered until I went to smoke it the other day.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Interesting question. Try it and let us know.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Would be smokeable, would not taste much like it normally would. As long as the binder is there it should be ok. Would have to see it.
I would probably just chuck it. Could be fun though.oke:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Zfog said:


> Would be smokeable, would not taste much like it normally would. As long as the binder is there it should be ok. Would have to see it.
> I would probably just chuck it. Could be fun though.oke:


Exactly. It teaches you that a good amount of the flavor is in the wrapper.

It also teaches you where the proportions of flavors come from.

I have had wrapper-less experiences when cigars burned unevenly. It was interesting to compare binder/filler tastes with binder/filler/wrapper tastes.


----------



## BigBenny (Mar 27, 2010)

Whenever my wrappers start to unravel, the cigars become unsmokeable. The wrapper keeps it "airtight" around the sides so the only airflow comes from the burning end. Without the wrapper, air gets in from the sides


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I might be different, but I have had plenty of cigars where the wrapper would start to unravel, and not having to want to deal with, just remove the entire wrapper. 
The cigar burns just as good, no problem. 

J


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I have smoked a cigar without the wrapper. If it is a long filler, it will stay together. The problem is that you will not get any taste influence from the wrapper. Mathematically, the circumference to area ratio is larger in smaller ring gauge cigars, whereas the ratio is smaller in larger gauge cigars. What does this mean???? It means that in small ring gauge cigars, the flavor is influenced more from the wrapper rather than the filler and binder. In larger ring gauge cigars, the flavor influence is greater from the filler and binder rather than the wrapper. try smoking the same cigar in a different vitola and you should taste the difference. Likewise, try switching the wrapper from two of your favorite cigars that you know you are dead on with the flavors. You will notice the difference.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I've noticed a pretty loose draw when the wrapper unravels. The cigar I had was still smokeable, but it didn't seem the same.


----------

